
Apple reveals plans for self driving car - pbowyer
https://www.ft.com/content/5c643f94-b983-11e6-8b45-b8b81dd5d080
======
rdlecler1
That's convenient. So Telsa with its head start should share the terabytes of
proprietary data it's getting so that Apple, which is notoriously secretive
and protective of it's own assets, isn't left behind.

~~~
toyg
Don't forget Google, who arguably predates even Tesla. They might not be
selling cars, but they are certainly sitting on terabytes of great data from
their 10(+?) years of tests.

But yeah, this is typical Apple: enter a market someone else spearheaded,
getting the best of others' experience, to then claim they invented it all.

~~~
ColanR
Actually, I recall reading a few months ago that Tesla has now accumulated so
much driving data that Google's is a drop in the bucket in comparison... Tesla
has their customers putting in road time, Google has a few employees. On
phone, so no source.

~~~
Turing_Machine
Searching "Tesla road data" on Google turns up numerous sources. The most
recent one that I'm seeing (dated November 13, 2016) claims that Tesla has 1.3
billion miles worth of autopilot data.

[https://electrek.co/2016/11/13/tesla-autopilot-billion-
miles...](https://electrek.co/2016/11/13/tesla-autopilot-billion-miles-data-
self-driving-program/)

------
SeeDave
Friendly tip for people who don't have a subscription: you can click the 'web'
link which will take you to a Google search, then you can simply go through
there.

